# keyboard stopped working after a minute or two



## nomanlan (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm so happy to get the Gnome/X windows to start beautifully on my computer but then the keyboard stops working about a minute or two after login.  My mouse works just fine.  I can use the keyboard  on Xterm for a minute or so and then it stops working for no reason.  I followed the steps in the sticky without much luck.


----------



## dh (Jul 12, 2009)

Try adding those two options into xorg.conf file (they must be in ServerLayout section:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
  # Other settings...    
  Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"
  Option "AllowEmptyInput" "Off"
EndSection
```


----------



## nomanlan (Jul 12, 2009)

I tried that from reading other threads but still no luck, by the way I use the "ServerFlags" instead of "Serverlayout" in xorg.conf


----------



## nomanlan (Jul 16, 2009)

I got around this problem by doing the following:

   1) Removed my PS/2 Mouse
   2) Reinstalled FreeBSD 7.2

  I almost gave up after spending a good 16 hours searching for any hints on solving this annoying problem.  Out of frustration, I switched to Fedora and that worked just fine, gnome came up instantly.  Although I am glad I did not give up on trying FreeBSD.


----------

